# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Supps to grow taller?

## KrazyLoveAffair

Any supps that can help you grow taller? My growth plates are closed, I'm a 20year old male and I hope there is some chance.

The ones I can think off:
L-Ariginine (boosting testosterone )
L-Lyseine (boosting testosterone)
GABA (boosting testosterone)

AI's like Arimidex (decreasing estrogen) same with Antioxidants.

If my growth plates wasn't closed I could have used HGH.

----------


## Big

how tall are you? there is nothing I'm aware of that will make you taller now.

----------


## Abominator

> Any supps that can help you grow taller? My growth plates are closed, I'm a 20year old male and I hope there is some chance.
> 
> The ones I can think off:
> L-Ariginine (boosting testosterone )
> L-Lyseine (boosting testosterone)
> GABA (boosting testosterone)
> 
> AI's like Arimidex (decreasing estrogen) same with Antioxidants.
> 
> If my growth plates wasn't closed I could have used HGH.


Prepare for a rude awakening. Once your growth plates are closed, you're done. And even if they weren't, GH therapy wouldn't add much height at all to justify the cost. GH therapy is most effective in children suffering from "short stature syndrome," not for grown adults.

----------


## lord henry

> Any supps that can help you grow taller? My growth plates are closed, I'm a 20year old male and I hope there is some chance.
> 
> The ones I can think off:
> L-Ariginine (boosting testosterone )
> L-Lyseine (boosting testosterone)
> GABA (boosting testosterone)
> 
> AI's like Arimidex (decreasing estrogen) same with Antioxidants.
> 
> If my growth plates wasn't closed I could have used HGH.


test boosting supps for growing taller  :Hmmmm: 

come on now  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Someguy123

you can get that surgery, where they break your shins. then put them in these splints, that can be lengthened. so as the bone heals, they pull the splint apart. and your shins get longer. 

other than that, youre screwed i think.

----------


## KrazyLoveAffair

> test boosting supps for growing taller 
> 
> come on now


As long as it's not roids what's wrong with that?..

----------


## Abominator

> As long as it's not roids what's wrong with that?..


Where did you get the idea increased testosterone will aid in height?

----------


## Dr Manhattan

Soul Food

----------


## KrazyLoveAffair

> Where did you get the idea increased testosterone will aid in height?


As long as you're growth plates aren't closed it will. For instance, asians are so short because they have naturally lower testo levels than blaks and whites.

----------


## Dr Manhattan

Take Asian growth hormone

----------


## The_Dark

how old is this guy, anyway in the first place? if you,ve past your teen without supplementing with the right aminos then you will be stickin with your current height for the rest of your life unless you go for the above-mentioned surgery posted by someguy.

----------


## DFDub

> Take Asian growth hormone


omg....hahaha
somewhat offensive but hilarious

----------


## hellapimpin

There is a procedure to get taller but it involves breaking your legs and putting extentions in them..post some pics if you go that route..i'd love to see

----------


## Abominator

> As long as you're growth plates aren't closed it will. For instance, asians are so short because they have naturally lower testo levels than blaks and whites.


Sounds like broscience, considering sex hormones close your growth plates to begin with.

Post science from a reputable source to support your claim and I'll believe you.

----------


## Immortal Soldier

> Sounds like broscience, considering sex hormones close your growth plates to begin with.
> 
> Post science from a reputable source to support your claim and I'll believe you.


_-- A study of Portuguese, American, and Asian men, for example, revealed that the average testosterone level in the Portuguese subjects was ~ 500, in Americans, ~ 450, and in the Asian population, ~ 400.

-- Larger differences were observed with the androgen precursor steroids like DHEA. Asian men generally have less facial and body hair than Americans, who generally have less than the Portuguese.

-- There is also a lower incidence of prostate cancer among Asian men, leading researchers to theorize that testosterone may be a "driver" for prostate cancer, much as estrogen may be a "driver" for breast cancer.

-- That theory is further supported by the evidence that African American men have higher testosterone levels , and higher rates of prostate cancer as well.

"This is all preliminary evidence however," says Dr. Demers, "and needs to be rigorously confirmed scientifically."_ 

---American Association for Clinical Chemistry



Estrogen is the only hormone that closes your growth plates.

----------


## PT

there is know known drug in this world that will make you grow any taller. there is a slight chance hgh can but it must be started at the begining of puberty and ran throughout but since were all older then 12 thats useless info

----------


## RATTLEHEAD

Here's a little hope. Men typically grow until they are 23. Talk to your doctor about human growth hormone .

----------


## PT

hgh will not make him taller

----------


## xavier_888888

use 4 inches of shoe, that will help LMAO!

----------


## RonTaller

Stretching is one of the best grow taller exercises around. This is because stretching causes the body to produce human growth hormones called EIGs (exercise induced growth hormones). EIGs result from catecholamines, acid-base balance, nitric oxide, and lactate. Nitric oxide and lactate especially increase height. Human growth hormones harden cartilage, strengthen bones and make you grow taller.
http://growingtallerstretches.com/

----------


## Tony Stacks

Dr. Scholl's shoe pads.

Are you gellin? 

Sorry it had to be said

----------


## adamjames

cheese is pretty good for adding height..........ow come on

----------


## TheGerman

Letrozole has actually been used to increase the rate of growth in a young man, aged 14. Study can be found here. After reading through the actual case study, it seems to have had some efficacy in treating a height deficiency by suppressing the estrogen levels with the added benefit raising endogenous testosterone production above baseline levels at the same time.

----------


## 119gold

if any supplement could make you taller, just about everyone would be on it

----------


## DCannon

This thread is from a year and a half ago guys.

----------

